# Copper vs. Winter Park Advice



## mjpowhound

Either would be fine for you, but I bet you'd be happier at Copper. Copper probably grooms a little more. Winter Park has better snow. Copper has better terrain if you don't mind sacrificing your gear to ski it (rocks). Winter Park has better tree skiing and intermediate bowl skiing. Copper has a better lift system. Winter Park has the best steeps, but you have to work a little to get to them. Copper has the best immediately accessible steeps.

As for the drive, Winter Park is the winner in my book..Berthoud Pass can get nasty but it's three lanes over the whole thing and CDOT does a hell of a job maintaining it. I'd take it over the tunnel on any snowy day. With clear roads and no traffic, it's probably a wash. But you may be more likely to find carpooling buddies for Copper.

I prefer WP but I pretty much only ski trees and powder, with the occasional bump run to stay in shape. You really can't go wrong with either one. And you can always get the Rocky Mountain Super Pass to get them both.

Loveland is great fun too most of the time. They have good snow but it can get windy and cold, and the wind can scrape off a lot of snow, leaving it icy, but also creating pow pillows. Good intermediate terrain, much of which is above treeline. Slow lifts but they aren't usually crowded. Travel time is similar to Winter Park on a snowy, crowded day, much faster during the week.


----------



## lmyers

mjpowhound said:


> Either would be fine for you, but I bet you'd be happier at Copper. Copper probably grooms a little more. Winter Park has better snow. Copper has better terrain if you don't mind sacrificing your gear to ski it (rocks). Winter Park has better tree skiing and intermediate bowl skiing. Copper has a better lift system. Winter Park has the best steeps, but you have to work a little to get to them. Copper has the best immediately accessible steeps.
> 
> As for the drive, Winter Park is the winner in my book..Berthoud Pass can get nasty but it's three lanes over the whole thing and CDOT does a hell of a job maintaining it. I'd take it over the tunnel on any snowy day. With clear roads and no traffic, it's probably a wash. But you may be more likely to find carpooling buddies for Copper.
> 
> I prefer WP but I pretty much only ski trees and powder, with the occasional bump run to stay in shape. You really can't go wrong with either one. And you can always get the Rocky Mountain Super Pass to get them both.
> 
> Loveland is great fun too most of the time. They have good snow but it can get windy and cold, and the wind can scrape off a lot of snow, leaving it icy, but also creating pow pillows. Good intermediate terrain, much of which is above treeline. Slow lifts but they aren't usually crowded. Travel time is similar to Winter Park on a snowy, crowded day, much faster during the week.


I agree pretty whole-heartily with this statement. However, when I lived in the Springs and had a RMSP I had a worse time driving over Berthoud then going through the tunnel. Seemed like since there was 3 lanes someone was always going way too fast and passing, and there were lots of accidents.... I think Copper and Winter Park both has very good intermediate terrain. I have spent more time at Copper then WP, but I don't think you will go wrong either way.

Loveland can be FANTASTIC, but i have also had a couple of the absolute coldest, windiest days ever there. Last January 1st it was -21 in the parking lot with a wind chill of -54. Believe me, it was even worse on the mountain.


----------



## Dave Frank

Not sure what the price for a combined pass is, but it was only 40-60 more for both earlier in the season.


----------



## jennifer

If you mainly have weekends to ski, I'd seriously consider Loveland. They are way less crowded, plus you'll save 30 minutes of driving (compared to Copper), they have a longer season, and they have the 3 class pass (take 3 lessons and they give you a good deal on a pass - geez I wish I had this deal when I was learning). Once you decide you prefer moguls and trees, come to WP.


----------



## hojo

Loveland is likely the easiest as you don't have to go through the tunnel of over the pass. The terrain is decent for what you are describing. I ski almost exclusively at WP and the pass can get silly at times though it's worth it in my book to avoid going anywhere near the tunnel.


----------



## Roy

Right now, it looks like a pass for any one of these will set you back $399 and the Winter Park/Copper combo is an extra $70. Ski Colorado - Multi-Mountain Passes

From your own description of yourself, I'd say Copper or the combo if the diversity is worth the extra $70 to you. Loveland's a great mountain when the conditions are right and probably the easiest for you to reach, but it gets really cold and windy up there quite a bit. For an intermediate, Copper's the best mountain of the three, IMHO.

Although if you have buddies to ski with, then I'd try to get a pass where they go.


----------



## Ahna

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the advice. Based on what everyone has said I think WP is the place for me. I want to get into tree skiing and off the groomers ASAP. I am pretty obsessed as I was when I first started kayaking so I think I will reach my goals this season. I was a little let down last year during my first season skiing because I had no idea there would be so many people around. The sooner I get get away from the crowds the more I will enjoy the sport. I'm not anti-social, but after dealing with downtown Denver during the work week the fewer people I see on the mountain or the river, the better. If anyone wants to ride share to WP let me know - I can only ski on weekends right now.


----------



## kclowe

*Crowds!*

If you are really trying to avoid crowds, then you might want to think about Loveland. WP and Copper are a little nuts on the weekend. All of the resorts are crowded, but Love land always seemed less crazy to me. It does get really cold up there, but it is less corporate and less crowded on most weekends.
If you plan to snowboard at all, then avoid WP. It is great on skis, but rough on a board. Too many roads and traverses. 

Good luck!


----------



## glenn

kclowe said:


> If you plan to snowboard at all, then avoid WP. It is great on skis, but rough on a board. Too many roads and traverses.
> 
> Good luck!


I snowboard and lived in WP for 3 years. There is not another I-70 hill I would rather be at. The worst spots are all green trails which can be avoided, or are the small price to pay for powder. There isn't a skate on the hill that can't be done in 2 min or less unstrapped. The egress traverse from the Jane is easily one of the most fun things about riding a snowboard at the hill because of all the side hits and jibs.


----------



## teletoes

If you're affraid of the blacks, don't get a Copper pass.

Kevin Nealon on Conan - Racist Ski Trails - YouTube


----------



## kclowe

*Not for a beginner.*



glenn said:


> I snowboard and lived in WP for 3 years. There is not another I-70 hill I would rather be at. The worst spots are all green trails which can be avoided, or are the small price to pay for powder. There isn't a skate on the hill that can't be done in 2 min or less unstrapped. The egress traverse from the Jane is easily one of the most fun things about riding a snowboard at the hill because of all the side hits and jibs.


I don't dislike WP, but he would be learning how to board and would spend a lot of time hiking. Didn't mean to offend you. Read the whole thread, please.


----------



## caseybailey

kclowe said:


> I don't dislike WP, but he would be learning how to board and would spend a lot of time hiking. Didn't mean to offend you. Read the whole thread, please.


Take your own advice. Read the whole thread. Skiing not boarding.


----------



## LSB

Dood... dont cheat yourself, go for the whole package. Move to Summit county, buy a pass, work nights, party like a rock star, be a ski bum, live the dream.


----------



## mjpowhound

Summit County? If you're gonna be a ski bum, do it right and go to Utah.


----------



## hojo

teletoes said:


> If you're affraid of the blacks, don't get a Copper pass.
> 
> Kevin Nealon on Conan - Racist Ski Trails - YouTube


Copper mountain is the most racist place EVER.


----------



## mgunner1

Groupon has a coupon for Copper passes right now. You should check that out.


----------



## huck_finn

The powder day pass is still on sale if you have a flexible schedule.


----------

